# Swing plane



## Daniel26 (Oct 29, 2011)

All coaches tell us to swing on plane.

When I look at pros on Tv, swing their irons mostly, it seems to me they are way too much vertical in their top backswing, not on plane.

Is this a matter of angle of vision or what ?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Daniel26 said:


> All coaches tell us to swing on plane.
> 
> When I look at pros on Tv, swing their irons mostly, it seems to me they are way too much vertical in their top backswing, not on plane.
> 
> Is this a matter of angle of vision or what ?



yes, I agree that this is a matter of angle,but I'm concerned about what you mean too verticle at the top of their swing. Should you bring the club to far back you do what I call over the top to bring the club head back on line with the ball and you drag the club across the body or slicing. JMO


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

When you watch the pros play, watch their elbows. They are almost always level with each other. If the elbows are level in the back swing, and they start down from level, then the golfer will be on what ever plane they use for their own swing. I did not make this up. Earnest Jones, Butch Harmon, and Shawn Humphries have said this. Steep, or flat, the elbows must be level. 

Those guys (Jacobsen & Hardy) who brought up this idea about being on plane are just rehashing old information. Earnest Jones was probably dead before they were both born. :laugh:


----------

